# مخلفات البلاستيك = وقود للسيارة



## وليد يوسف (29 ديسمبر 2006)

لقد توصلت إحدى الشركات العالمية إلى تحويل خليط من أنواع مخلفات البلاستيك إلى وقود للسيارات وتتلخص العملية بأن تجمع المخلفات ليتم عليها :liquefaction, pyrolysis and the catalytic breakdown وهي موضحة بالكامل على الرابط التالي:

http://www.eng-forum.com/recycling/plasticfuel.htm

نتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعة ومفيدة


----------

